# film geek



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2012)

Η λέξη που μου έρχεται είναι σινεφίλ, αλλά δεν έχει το ίδιο ρέτζιστερ. Καμιά άλλη πρόταση;


----------



## sarant (Feb 9, 2012)

Τίποτα σε -όβιος;


----------



## pidyo (Feb 9, 2012)

Να υποθέσω πως ψάχνουμε για κάτι λιγότερο χαρακτηροβόρο από φανατικός κινηματογραφόφιλος, ε;


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2012)

Πολύ σωστά υποθέτεις :)
Να προσθέσω ότι ο διάλογος έχει ως εξής:
-You geek!
-I prefer the term "film geek".


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 9, 2012)

sarant said:


> Τίποτα σε -όβιος;


 Ταινιόβιος; Έχει και αρκετά αποτελέσματα, υπάρχει και μπλογκ, όπως στην ταινία. Δεν έχει βέβαια τις συνυποδηλώσεις της κοινωνικής απομόνωσης του geek, αλλά δείχνει το κόλλημα μια χαρά.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2012)

Τώρα που το λες, υπάρχει και το ταινιοφάγος. Ποιο από τα δύο προτιμάτε;


----------



## Zazula (Feb 9, 2012)

Τον ταινιόβιο. :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 9, 2012)

Υπάρχει και η κατάληξη -άκιας: τηλεορασάκιας, ταινιάκιας, κτλ.

Τώρα για το ταινιοφάγος, προσωπικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα, μια χαρά το αποδίδει το συγκεκριμένο. Απλά επειδή θεωρώ ότι τα άλλα δύο (-άκιας/ -όβιος) κινούνται σε χαμηλότερο ρέτζιστερ, θα τα χρησιμοποιούσα άνετα για να πω, πχ τσοντάκιας ή τσοντόβιος, αλλά όχι τσοντοφάγος! (Εκεί μιλάμε για χοντρό πρόβλημα! Χεχεχε  : )


----------



## pidyo (Feb 9, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Πολύ σωστά υποθέτεις :)
> Να προσθέσω ότι ο διάλογος έχει ως εξής:
> -You geek!
> -I prefer the term "film geek".



Τελειωμένος σινεφίλ;


----------



## unique (Feb 9, 2012)

-φύτουκλα!
-προτιμώ τον όρο σινε-φύτουκλας (ή σινε-φυτό).
ή, αντίστοιχα, σπασίκλας


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 9, 2012)

Με το που είδα το film geek, σκέφτηκα ταινιοφάγος ή ταινιομανής (ή φιλμομανής). Κάνει καλή παρέα στον βιβλιοφάγο. Ανάλογα με το τι θέλει να εκφράσει όμως ο όρος, θα μπορούσε να είναι και ταινιόπληκτος (αυτός που βλέπει τόσο πολύ ταινίες που μεταφράζει τα πάντα στην πραγματική ζωή με κινηματογραφικούς όρους -η Κάμερον Ντίαζ στο _The Holiday_, του 2006 // ο πιτσιρικάς στο Last Action Hero, του 1993).


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2012)

Ε, αφού είμαι της σχολής «Σας αλλάζω τα φώτα», ας παίξω εγώ αυτόν το ρόλο:

— Είσαι ταινιάκιας.
— Σινεφίλ, παρακαλώ.

Αν ταιριάζει στα γύρω.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2012)

Όχι, δεν τον είπε ταινιάκια. Τον είπε σκέτο geek, σπασίκλα. Αυτός τη διόρθωσε ότι είναι μεν geek, αλλά film geek.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2012)

Δεν με καταλαβαίνετε, δεν με καταλαβαίνετε.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2012)

Τι δεν κατάλαβα; Είπες "αν ταιριάζει στα γύρω". Απάντησα ότι δεν ταιριάζει.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2012)

Για να εξηγήσω τι εννοώ:

Όταν λέει ο ένας «You geek!» και τον διορθώνει ο άλλος λέγοντας «I prefer the term "film geek"», γίνεται μια πραγματολογική διόρθωση, που συνοδεύεται ωστόσο από γλωσσικό παιχνίδι. Στα ελληνικά θα έπρεπε να είναι: «Σπασίκλα!» «Ταινιοσπασίκλα, παρακαλώ!» Μπλιαχ!

Οπότε αλλάζω το παιχνίδι, αλλάζω για τις ανάγκες του και την πραγματολογική διάσταση: «Ταινιάκια!» «Σινεφίλ, παρακαλώ!» Δείχνει να τον ενδιαφέρει το ρέτζιστερ του χαρακτηρισμού. Σαν να είχαμε τη στιχομυθία: «Μαλάκα!» «Αυνάν, παρακαλώ!»

Αλλά, άμα δεν ταιριάζει, δες αν μπορείς να παντρέψεις τα δύο στοιχεία (πραγματολογικό + παιχνίδι της γλώσσας) έτσι που να ταιριάζουν.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 9, 2012)

Ναι, κι εγώ σου εξηγώ ότι αυτός που τον αποκαλεί geek δεν του δίνει καμιά σινεφίλ διάσταση. Τον αποκαλεί σπασίκλα επειδή ανήκει στην ομάδα των geeks στο σχολείο. Απ' αυτούς άλλος είναι σινεφίλ, άλλος είναι επίδοξος ροκάς, άλλος είναι ψώνιο με τα μαθηματικά, αλλά όλοι είναι με μια λέξη geeks.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2012)

Δεν μου βγαίνει τίποτα ταιριαστό ούτε καν σε ομοιοκαταληξίες, δηλαδή να λέει ο ένας «Σπασικλάκη» και να του απαντά ο άλλος κάτι σε -λάκη, ή να λέει ο πρώτος κάτι σε -άκια και να του απαντάει ο άλλος «Ταινιάκιας, παρακαλώ». Οπότε μένω με το παιχνίδι του ανεβάσματος του επιπέδου:
— Σπασικλάκι!
— Σινεφίλ, παρακαλώ!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 9, 2012)

Όχι ότι θα ήταν χρήσιμο για την Αλεξάνδρα, αλλά ορίστε:

--Σπασικλόφιλε!
--Ταινιόφιλος, παρακαλώ!


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν μου βγαίνει τίποτα ταιριαστό ούτε καν σε ομοιοκαταληξίες, δηλαδή να λέει ο ένας «Σπασικλάκη» και να του απαντά ο άλλος κάτι σε -λάκη, ή να λέει ο πρώτος κάτι σε -άκια και να του απαντάει ο άλλος «Ταινιάκιας, παρακαλώ». Οπότε μένω με το παιχνίδι του ανεβάσματος του επιπέδου:
> — Σπασικλάκι!
> — Σινεφίλ, παρακαλώ!



-Σπασικλάκι!
-Τσου ρε Λάκη! Σινεφίλ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Feb 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν μου βγαίνει τίποτα ταιριαστό ούτε καν σε ομοιοκαταληξίες, δηλαδή να λέει ο ένας «Σπασικλάκη» και να του απαντά ο άλλος κάτι σε -λάκη, ή να λέει ο πρώτος κάτι σε -άκια και να του απαντάει ο άλλος «Ταινιάκιας, παρακαλώ»...



-Σπασικλάκια!
-Ταινιάκιας, παρακαλώ!

Και λειτουργεί και με τους άλλους: ροκάκιας, συναρτησάκιας, κτλ.

Γιαγιά: Πώς τα λένε αυτά τα γλυκά;
Γειτόνισσα: Κοκάκια.
Γιαγιά: Α! Έτσι φωνάζουν και τον εγγονό μου!


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> -You geek!
> -I prefer the term "film geek".


 
- Είσαι μανιακός!
- Προτιμώ τον όρο «ταινιομανής».

- Έχεις τη λόξα σου!
- Όχι με ό,τι να 'ναι όμως, με το σινεμά. 

- Είσαι «άρρωστος»!
- Προτιμώ να με λένε «ταινιοπαθή».

- Είσαι πωρωμένος!
- Όχι σκέτο, «σινεπωρωμένος».

- Άντε ρε φυτό!
- «Ταινιόφυτο», παρακαλώ.


Οι λεξιπλασίες όχι για τον υπότιτλο, βέβαια. 
Ο «φιλμομανής» μου άρεσε, αλλά στα ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα που διαρκεί ο υπότιτλος μπορεί να μπερδευτεί με τον μιλφομανή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 9, 2012)

daeman said:


> Ο «φιλμομανής» μου άρεσε, αλλά στα ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα που διαρκεί ο υπότιτλος μπορεί να μπερδευτεί με τον μιλφομανή.



:glare: Μμμμφφ... δεν υπάρχουν βρόμικες σκέψεις, υπάρχουν βρόμικα μυαλά.


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2012)

Ακριβώς. Και forewarned is forearmed, ο μαθός όχι παθός, το εξαμαρτείν ουκ υποτιτλιστού γιγνώσκοντος. ;)


----------

